# big bear 350



## mtcrss546 (Jul 11, 2011)

so i am goin back and forth on what i want to do i either want to mod my big bear 350 do cam,big bore kit,lift, bigger tires 

or just save some money buy a bigger one with irs and mod it next summer 
just looking for some opinions 

and can my big bear 350 be converted to IRS?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It could be converted but it would cost an arm & leg to have a fab shop do it. OR a lot of work on your part to do it. 

If it were me, I'd sell it and take that money, and the money you would have modded it with, and find a good used Brute 650i/750i or Cat H1650 or Late model Polaris or whatever brand it is you prefer. Or stick with yami and find you a grizzley...


----------

